# [NET] net.eth0 se inicializa automaticamente [SOLUCIONADO]

## devel

Saludos,

A pesar de haber quitado net.eth0 del nivel de ejecución default, se inicializa al arranacar el pc. Lo quiero quitar porque gasta varios segundos en buscar una dirección por DHCP y ademas porque uso eth1 (interfaz inalámbrica).

rc-update show

```

# rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            cpufreqd |      default

                dbus |      default

                 gpm |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth1 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

```

Al inicio se puede ver como se carga net.eth0

```

Device initiated services: ipw3945d net.eth0

(...) //Información irrelevante

Starting eth0:

(...) //Aqui se autoconfigura normalmente

```

Gracias

----------

## Cereza

A mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo, no teniendo net.eth0 en ningún runlevel se inicia sola. Eso es porque Gentoo detecta la tarjeta de red, que está enchufada. En mi caso no puedo librarme de eso porque mi tarjeta de red está integrada en la placa base.

----------

## devel

Yo tampoco puedo quitar fácilmente la tarjeta ya que es un portátil.

Me supongo que la autodetección debe ser por el tema de udev. Lo raro es que te la autoconfigure intentando encontrar un servidor dhcp.

Saludos

----------

## kropotkin

etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0" )

```

con eso no se demorara nada en iniciar la tarjeta de red.

----------

## Coghan

No pones muchos datos, estaría bien que indicaras el resultado de un:

```
ipconfig
```

para comprobar que realmente la tarjeta se te ha levantado, o el contenido de tu /etc/conf.d/net

si es así, raro si no la tienes en el nivel de ejecución boot o default, puedes hacer varias cosas:

1- revisa el /etc/conf.d/net y cometa todas lineas que hagan referencia a eth0

o

2- Elimina el enlace simbólico /etc/init.d/net.eth0 que apunta a /etc/init.d/net.lo

o

3- recompila el kernel quitando el driver de tu tarjeta.

----------

## pcmaster

Si quieres que simplemente no levante el interfaz de red eth0, quizá con de de quitar el enlace te baste.

Si te da igual pero lo que quieres es que no ralentice tanto el arranque, te basta que en vez de configurarse por dhcp le pongas una IP fija. 

Si quieres desactivar el interface, lo puedes hacer desde la BIOS (si la tarjeta es integrada) o simplemente sacar la tarjeta (si es PCI).

Una solución muy elegante podría ser configurar eth0 para que coja una ip por dhcp solamente si detecta un cable conectado. Aquí tienes una guía de cómo hacerlo (no lo he probado):

http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1982

O con ifplugd:

http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/

Ya nos contarás  :Wink: 

----------

## devel

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda.

El problema es que rc-update del net.eth0 default realmente no quita a eth0 del nivel de ejecución (no se si se tratará de un bug...).

La solución es la que me habeis indicado:

```
rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

También probé lo más obvio, asignarle una ip fija a la interfaz con lo que se reduce el tiempo de inicio.

pcmaster, lo último sobre autodetectar un cable de red es una buena idea , si señor  :Smile: 

Un cordial saludo.

----------

## ekz

Nadie recordó como se hacía? (me refiero a la manera correcta)

Editar /etc/conf.d/rc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0" 

 

SAludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Editar /etc/conf.d/rc 
> 
> Cita:
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

 

Esa no la sabía, parece ser la solución mas limpia de todas. Queda agendado.

Salud!

----------

## cronwell

eix netplug

[I] sys-apps/netplug

     Available versions:  1.2.9-r2 1.2.9-r3

     Installed versions:  1.2.9-r3(19:40:23 19/07/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.red-bean.com/~bos/

     Description:         Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection

emerge -av netplug

y listo!!!   con eso no tienes necesidad de hacer nada, simplemente funciona no necesita configuracion.

simplemente detecta cuando conectas algo a tu tarjeta,  si no tines uplink (no hay cable conectado)

teniendo configurado tu net en /etc/conf.d/net con dhcp y un fallback deberia siempre funcionar 

saludos

----------

